# tc4 steering rack



## rwkracing (Jan 22, 2006)

Looking for aluminum steering rack, who makes them,who sells.Want to tighten up free play from up and down play.


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

i am pretty sure GPM Racing has one available.

-Zac


----------



## rwkracing (Jan 22, 2006)

thanks found it still looking for other choices


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

I think K Factory made one also. seems to me I used one.


----------



## rwkracing (Jan 22, 2006)

thank you I will look for it.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

i ahve one if you would like to buy it i dont know what brand it is pm me if you want it


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

have sorry


----------



## rwkracing (Jan 22, 2006)

I am going to stck with the plastic one for now i shim i . after seeing people brake servoes


----------

